

Ask HN: Page load performance  monitoring tools - bryanalves

So I'm looking to put together a suite of tools put together some metrics of page load performance for my company's sites.  I already know about:<p>* www.webpagetest.org
* www.yottaa.com
* Google analytics has some meaningful stuff
* Internal tools for back-end performance (number/time of database hits, etc)<p>What other tools should I be looking at to gather a comprehensive set of metrics?
======
signal
We use NewRelic to see everything from the bottom up: <http://newrelic.com/>

It's really easy to use, comprehensive and they have a 14day trial.

I also like yslow: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/>

It's good for quick checks.

------
tonyarkles
I've been working on a tool for doing simultaneous page-load measurements and
back-end profiling. Here's a paper my supervisor and I published on it:
[http://portal.acm.org.cyber.usask.ca/citation.cfm?id=1958746...](http://portal.acm.org.cyber.usask.ca/citation.cfm?id=1958746.1958783&coll=DL&dl=ACM&CFID=36607375&CFTOKEN=97842304)

Depending on your environment, we could talk about getting you a copy to try
out. It's ... a little rough around the edges, but I've found it quite useful.

------
ecaroth
I can't speak to it's effectiveness, but I have this site bookmarked to use
soon on one of my projects: <https://www.blamestella.com/>

------
jiaaro
I was at a web speed optimization meetup and we used this tool:
<http://www.webpagetest.org/>

It was pretty neat and VERY useful.

~~~
r4vik
yeah we use this too, can't believe the amount of stuff they let you do for
free. You can even generate video showing your site verses your competitors
loading at 0.5 fps.

------
dawson
We use NewRelic <http://newrelic.com> and Pingdom <http://pingdom.com>.

------
newman314
Here are a couple.

    
    
      * Browsermob  
      * Pingdom (tools.pingdom.com)  
      * blitz.io  
      * http://loadimpact.com/
    

HTH

------
twapi
try <http://websiteoptimization.com/services/analyze/>

